# magandang palaisipan yan



## Bagsensei

Hello. If somebody has given you an information or a question to ponder about. And you would like to say "magandang palaisipan yan". How would you say it in English?
thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

I would either say *What an interesting question *​or _*That is quite a puzzle*.

_For something involving a particularly tricky or thorny issue, for instance a philosophical matter with no clear answer, I would say *What a conundrum.*


----------



## Bagsensei

Thank you so much Dotterkat!


----------

